# [gentoo] petit HD, espace remplit :S

## bulki

Salut tout le monde,

j'ai vieil ordi qui tourne avec un gentoo dessus. Je me log là et je remarque qu'il n'y a plus d'espace libre sur le HD (14GB). Les fichiers volumineux sont certains logs (que j'ai effacé  :Razz: ), mais aussi dans /var apparement (cache, etc). Comment est-ce que je peux limiter que ces fichiers grossissent jusqu'à m'exploser le HD ? Comment faire le ménage ? 

thx  :Wink: 

PS: /tmp est sur un autre HD.

----------

## Temet

As tu activé le ccache dans portage? Si oui, bah vide le.  :Wink: 

Sinon, ça fait longtemps que t'as pas fait un "eclean-dist -d" ?

EDIT : euh, t'as une partoche dédiée "/var" ou c'est le dossier "/var" qui prend de la place?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

Commence par nettoyer tes distfiles avec eclean comme te l'indique Temet, et vide aussi ton /var/tmp/portage des restes de compilations ratées. Et pour les logs qui prennent trop de place, installe logrotate ou newsyslog  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

moi je propose un :

emerge --depclean -pv

 :Laughing: 

y avait 2 go de perdu chez moi (install qui à 3 ans)

----------

## swilmet

Hey je viens de gagner presque 300 Mo en vidant /vat/tmp/portage !

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Betty_Boop

Localepurge peut aussi libérer un peu d'espace, en virant les locales non-utilisées.

----------

## bulki

Merci pour vos réponses. 

J'avais déjà fait un "eclean-dist -d" il y a quelques jours, ça m'avait enlevé peut-être 300Mo.

Par contre, "emerge --depclean -pv " a été plus efficace, il m'a enlevé environ 2GB de données superflues et localepurge, 70Mo :S. Je suis passé de 100% d'espace utilisé à 82%. Ca veut dire qu'il y a toujours plus de 10GB d'utilisé, ça me parait énorme, non ? Je n'ai pas de films, de jeux, ni de musique, absolument rien de volumineux et les quelques caches que j'ai sont normalement très petits. Je n'ai pas non plus de cache pour portage et le nombre de packages installé sont pas si grand que ça.

Hum...   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: je suis allé à coup de du:

/home 600Mo 

/lib: 24M 

/opt: 353M 

/root:45M

/usr/portage: 1.5G

et

/usr/ : 4.7 GB !!!!!!!!!!

----------

## loopx

bon hein le depclean   :Laughing:      mais peut etre un peu agressif 

essaye de voir les sources du kernel bien que il doivent avoir disparu: /usr/src

sinon, un ptit check de la partition   :Wink: 

----------

## vdemeester

Je paris que le dossier le plus gros c'est /usr/share  :Very Happy: 

Si tu as le use flag doc à mon avis ça prend déjà pas mal de place. Ensuite ben.. je sais pas trop...

edit: regarde aussi les noyaux installer.. Comme ils le sont par slot.. ben tu peux en cleaner pas mal (mais normalement l'une des commandes citée plus haut dans le topic devrait s'en occuper.. je crois)

----------

## bulki

Bah, je n'ai plus aucun noyau à part celui que j'utilise. Le use flag "doc" je l'ai viré, parce qu'il me faisait planter la plupart des compilations.

Bref, je crois que je vais faire un bon nettoyage "à la windows"  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Tu vas pas tout virer?   :Sad: 

15Go pour une install Gentoo (avec Xorg, des applis lourdes etc...) c'est vraiment limite. C'est possible de n'utiliser qu'un dur de cette taille mais tu vas te retrouver de manière cyclique avec le même problème, c'est à dire un manque de place chronique. Y a pas moyen que tu ajoute un autre dd? (ne serait-ce que pour le home et /usr/portage)

----------

## Betty_Boop

 *Quote:*   

> Le use flag "doc" je l'ai viré, parce qu'il me faisait planter la plupart des compilations

 

Tiens, moi aussi.

Sinon, si ta partoche est en ext, tu peux réduire l'espace alloué à root (5% par défaut).

```
# tune2fs -m3 /dev/hdX
```

Il y a aussi cette astuce avec squashfs.

----------

## swilmet

 *Betty_Boop wrote:*   

> Localepurge peut aussi libérer un peu d'espace, en virant les locales non-utilisées.

 

Faut faire gaffe avec ça, j'ai mal configuré le fichier de conf (/etc/locale.nopurge), et maintenant tout mon système est en Anglais  :Confused: 

J'avais bêtement recopié ce qui était dans mon locale.gen, mais j'ai oublié de retirer "UTF-8" :

```
fr_FR UTF-8

fr_FR.utf8 UTF-8

fr_FR@euro UTF-8
```

Alors que j'aurais du écrire (enfin, je suppose) :

```
fr_FR

fr_FR.utf8

fr_FR@euro
```

Bref, je suis bon pour un emerge -e world  :Sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tu vas pas tout virer?  
> 
> 15Go pour une install Gentoo (avec Xorg, des applis lourdes etc...) c'est vraiment limite. C'est possible de n'utiliser qu'un dur de cette taille mais tu vas te retrouver de manière cyclique avec le même problème, c'est à dire un manque de place chronique. Y a pas moyen que tu ajoute un autre dd? (ne serait-ce que pour le home et /usr/portage)

 

 :Shocked:  On n'est pas sous Windows ! Perso je dépasse rarement les 7go sauf si j'installe un jeu. Pourtant j'ai une utilisation très polyvalente de ma machine !

Bon après pour certains usages ça peut être nécessaire, faudrait que bulki nous dise quel usage il faut de son PC et quels programmes il utilise !

----------

## Betty_Boop

 *Quote:*   

> Faut faire gaffe avec ça, j'ai mal configuré le fichier de conf (/etc/locale.nopurge), et maintenant tout mon système est en Anglais

 

L'erreur est humaine...   :Laughing: 

----------

